# Welche Spiele kauft ihr 2016 ??



## Gamer090 (28. Januar 2016)

Hi zusammen

Welche Spiele werdet ihr im Jahr 2016 kaufen, von denen ihr glaubt oder bereits Bestätigt habt, das sie dieses Jahr erscheinen? 

Bei mir wird es kaum was, weil die Liste für mich eigentlich wenig bereit hält:



The Witcher 3 Addon Blood and Wine
Deux Ex Mankind Divided (Bin mir noch nicht 100% sicher)
Das neue Zelda, WiiU (genauer Name unbekannt)

Dieses Jahr erscheint zumindest für mich kaum was das mich bis jetzt interessiert aber ich habe noch genug andere Spiele zu Hause, also langweilig wird mir nicht.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (28. Januar 2016)

Vielleicht Dark Souls 3.
Wenn ich mir ne PS4 gönne, dann viele PS4 Titel(TLG, Nier:Automata, UC4, etc.)

Es steht also noch nichts fest.


----------



## labernet (28. Januar 2016)

bisher ist eigentlich nur Mankind Divided geplant, mal schaun, was sonst noch so kommt.


----------



## azzih (28. Januar 2016)

Ka. bis auf den obligatorischen Witcher DLC hab ich jetzt kein Must Have Titel auf meiner Liste. Oh warte, vielleicht xcom 2


----------



## KonterSchock (28. Januar 2016)

MK XL, Resident Evil 2, Honor, ps4 lässt grüßen.

ja alles was geil ist, würd ich mal sagen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

Bisher habe ich nix auf der Liste stehen was ich unbedingt haben müsste, von daher schaue ich mal was sich dieses Jahr noch anbieten könnte


----------



## turbosnake (28. Januar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> The Witcher 3 Addon Blood and Wine
> 
> Deux Ex Mankind Divided (Bin mir noch nicht 100% sicher)
> Das neue Zelda, WiiU (genauer Name unbekannt)


Blood and Wine habe ich schon.
Zelda kommt auch und dazu das neue Star Fox, sonst muss ich schauen, was noch hinter irgendwelchen Bäumen hervorspringt.
Denke nicht das Tides of Numenera dieses Jahr rauskommt, das würde sonst auch noch wahrscheinlich kommen.
Hellblade nicht zu vergessen, aber ob das auf gog erscheint?


> Dieses Jahr erscheint zumindest für mich kaum was das mich bis jetzt interessiert aber ich habe noch genug andere Spiele zu Hause, also langweilig wird mir nicht.


Geht mir ähnlich,


----------



## Wochenendzocker (28. Januar 2016)

Definitiv Mass Effect Andromeda, bin seit dem ersten Teil großer Fan der Reihe 

Werde aber nicht vorbestellen, obwohl ich mir sicher bin, dass Bioware den Titel überhaupt nicht verhunzen kann


----------



## MasterOlf (28. Januar 2016)

Dishonored 2 sieht gut gemacht aus...bleibt noch abzuwarten was dabei raus kommt.

rise of the tomb raider werde ich mir denk mal so in Sommer oder Herbst zulegen.

Mfg Olf


----------



## Jimiblu (28. Januar 2016)

Dishonored 2 interessiert mich sehr, hoffentlich wirds gut. Da ich die Bücher gerne mochte, werde ich mir "Die Zwerge" auch mal ansehen. 
Elex und Dead Island 2 werd ich mir auch zu gegebener Zeit zu Gemüte führen... ob ich davon auch wirklich was kaufe weiß ich noch nicht. Meine Steamliste platzt aus allen Nähten, ein Mangel an ungespielten Spielen herrscht "noch" nicht


----------



## Erok (28. Januar 2016)

Nächste Woche Mittwoch, den 3. Februar gehts los mit dem Spiele shoppen 

Da kommt der American Truck Simulator raus. Heute hat SCS einen offiziellen Launch-Trailer dazu veröffentlicht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yu32OisFgWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und dann werde ich mir wohl noch Wolfenstein : The Old Blood zulegen, nachdem mich die letzten Tage The New Order mächtig begeistert hat 

Dann werde ich mir wahrscheinlich auch das kommende DLC zu ARMA 3 kaufen und hoffen, daß dafür Server auftauchen werden 

Und, was auf jedenfall ins Haus kommt, ist MAFIA III - Auf das Spiel freue ich mich am meisten 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

> Und, was auf jedenfall ins Haus kommt, ist MAFIA III - Auf das Spiel freue ich mich am meisten


Hm, stimmt ist mir schon wieder ganz entfallen. Das wäre dann doch ein heißer Kandidat für meine Sammlung


----------



## DKK007 (28. Januar 2016)

Erok schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Mittwoch, den 3. Februar gehts los mit dem Spiele shoppen
> 
> Da kommt der American Truck Simulator raus. Heute hat SCS einen offiziellen Launch-Trailer dazu veröffentlicht



Ich bin erstmal noch mit ETS2 und Cities:Skylines beschäftigt. 

Hitman wurde ja auf das 3. oder 4. Quartal verschoben. 

Ansonsten wäre noch Sniper GW3 und Ghost Recon Wildlands, wo aber noch kein Release bekannt ist.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (29. Januar 2016)

XCOM2 in einer Woche, dann ist erstmal Flaute. Da mich keine Action- oder sportspiele interessieren, nur gute Strategie und RPG Kost, ist nach XCOM erstmal Ruhe.
Habe Divinity: OS 2 gebaked, was noch kommen sollte diese Jahr .Evtl. noch Kingdom Deliverance


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Januar 2016)

So viele Spiele erscheinen dieses Jahr noch aber mehr als 2-3 kauft sich wohl keiner, das zeigt das die Qualität und die Abwechslung der Spiele nicht mehr so ist wie es sein sollte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2016)

Für meinen Geschmack ist einfach zu viel abgenudelt und der x. te Aufguss von daher werde ich bescheiden bleiben oder irgendwann kurzfristig entscheiden was vielleicht zur Sammlung kommt


----------



## attilarw (30. Januar 2016)

Dark Souls III definitiv.


----------



## Jimiblu (30. Januar 2016)

Auch wenn dazu nicht wirklich was bekannt ist, Borderlands 3 würd ich mir geben.


----------



## Nazzy (30. Januar 2016)

Dying Light DLC, Witcher 3 DLC, Division, neue Southpark Game und evtl neue Garden Warfare


----------



## Kinguin (30. Januar 2016)

DarkSouls 3,Deus Ex MD und Hellblade sind Pflichttitel  Dazu habe ich noch Dishonored 2 im Auge (dazu hört man aber nichts mehr) und vielleicht überlege ich mir noch Xcom2,auch wenn ich den Vorgänger nicht gespielt habe.


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (30. Januar 2016)

X-Com 2 steht auf meiner Liste.

Alles andere entscheide ich dann spontan.


----------



## Reap (30. Januar 2016)

Arma 3 Apex. Bereits gekauft und sollte den Bedarf für dieses Jahr decken.

Edit: Außer Ubisoft implementiert unerwarteter weise noch First-Person (only) Server samt anständigen Scopes/Iron Sights in Division.


----------



## Watney (30. Januar 2016)

Bisher habe ich noch gar kein Spiel auf der absoluten Wunschliste. Evtl. Dark Souls III und PES 2017. Habe aber noch genug Zeug in meiner Steambibliothek.


----------



## MasterOlf (30. Januar 2016)

Ah und das verfolgt ich auch seit ner Weile...
Kingdom Deliverance
Cryengine ist aber auch toll für sowas 

Mfg Olf


----------



## Lotto (30. Januar 2016)

XCOM 2 und Deus EX: MD werde ich mir sicher kaufen. Ansonsten steht eigentlich nix auf der Liste.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (30. Januar 2016)

Gesetzt sind auf jeden Fall Divinity Original Sin 2 (weil ich dafür gebacked habe) und Torment: Tides of Numenera, das bisher auch sehr vielversprechend aussieht. 
Und dann mal schauen, was rollenspielmäßig sonst noch so auf den Markt geworfen wird dieses Jahr.


----------



## kero81 (30. Januar 2016)

Vermutlich sehr sehr wenige. The Division auf jeden Fall schonmal nicht.  Werde mir Xcom2 anschauen und wenns gut wird auch kaufen.


----------



## MasterOlf (16. Februar 2016)

Unravel
-würde ich gerne spielen, aber bis jetzt bekommt mans nur auf origins.

The Division
- wenn's mal billiger ist 

Mfg Olf


----------



## blahun1 (18. Februar 2016)

Denke mal Rise of the Tomb Raider!


----------



## Krolgosh (23. Februar 2016)

Also bei mir siehts so aus:

- Rise of the Tomb Raider (gekauft)
- XCOM 2
- The Witcher 3: Blood and Whine
- Total War: Warhammer

Tja und ansonsten ist da nicht mehr viel... Mafia 3 würde mich echt interessieren, bin gespannt wie es umgsetzt wird. und Mass Effect 4 lass ich auch erstmal so auf mich zukommen..


----------



## Tinosaurier (24. Februar 2016)

Bei mir:


- Dark Souls 3 (wichtigster Titel des Jahres für mich)
- Far Cry Primal (vielleicht noch nicht zum Release,aber aufjedenfall wirds gekauft)
- Doom
- Fifa 17 (auch wenn Ich es wie jedes Jahr bereuen werde xD)
- Unravel


----------



## Porsche2000 (25. Februar 2016)

Bereits gekauft:

- Downfall

Das Remake zum Original von 2009. Bekannt für seine außerordentlich gute Story.

- Rise of the Tomb Raider
- Layers of Fear
- Stairs


----------



## repe (25. Februar 2016)

Auf jeden Fall Doom. Wird wahrscheinlich der erste Vollpreistitel seit Pillars of Eternity. Ansonsten keine konkreten Pläne, muss mal meine Steambibli durchspielen, das allein reicht für ein paar Jahre .
Ansonsten warte ich, wahrscheinlich vergeblich, auf eine funktionierende gog - Version von Indiana Jones - Der Turm von Babel.


----------



## Dyos83 (26. Februar 2016)

WoW Legion und Deus Ex,


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Februar 2016)

Mafia III


----------



## marvinj (26. Februar 2016)

wird bei mir auch eher wenig werden.
Denek mal ich sclage in dem ein oder anderen 5-10€ Sale zu (so wie immer...).
Dann könnte Tomb Raider draufstehen, Cities Skylines, Anno 2205, (SW Betafront). Dafür aber auf jeden Fall Battlefield 5^^


----------



## Porsche2000 (26. Februar 2016)

repe schrieb:


> Ansonsten warte ich, wahrscheinlich vergeblich, auf eine funktionierende gog - Version von Indiana Jones - Der Turm von Babel.



Das Spiel ist absolut fantastisch und ich habe es bereits funktionstüchtig gemacht. Einen Installer, der alle modifizierte Dateien enthält, findest du auf rePlaying.de - Tests, Reviews, Retro, Community zu klassischen PC-Spielen

Natürlich wäre eine offizielle GOG version geil, aber da bin ich mal gespannt, wie sie das Spiel ohne meine Dateien funktionstüchtig bekommen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (1. März 2016)

PC: Hearts of Iron IV, und bei einem Sale hole ich dann mal Galactic Civilzations III, Undertale und Papers, Please nach, eventuell auch the Escapists
Wii U: Pokkén Tournament (bzw. Pokemon Tournament, wie es ja in D heißen wird weil Pokkén nach Pocken klingt), Shantae: Half-Genie Hero; Fast Racing Zero sowie Pier Solar and the Great Architects werden nachgeholt.

Kerbal Space Program wird wohl auch noch gekauft, nur bin ich hier bisher unentschieden zwischen der PC und der Wii U Version, welche über das Gamepad zusätzliche Funktionen gegenüber allen anderen Versionen bekommen soll (z.b. Cockpit Ansicht während die Rakete selbst über den Fernsehbildschirm zu sehen ist).


----------



## MasterOlf (3. März 2016)

Kann jemand mal seine Erfahrung oder Eindrücke von Total war Attila beschreiben....weil so auf den ersten Blick macht mich das Spiel schon etwas an, da ich auf der suche nach mal wieder etwas taktischen bin.

Mfg Olf


----------



## repe (6. März 2016)

> Das Spiel ist absolut fantastisch und ich habe es bereits funktionstüchtig gemacht. Einen Installer, der alle modifizierte Dateien enthält, findest du auf rePlaying.de - Tests, Reviews, Retro, Community zu klassischen PC-Spielen
> 
> Natürlich wäre eine offizielle GOG version geil, aber da bin ich mal gespannt, wie sie das Spiel ohne meine Dateien funktionstüchtig bekommen.



Ja, ich hab schon zwei versch. Installer, aber ich hab nur mehr CD 1, die 2 CD ist wohl bei einen meiner Umzüge verloren gegangen. Via amazon gibts fast keine Anbieter die das Game von Deutschland nach Österreich versenden, auch die Bucht gibt nicht allzuviel her. Ich guck alle paar Wochen mal nach und durchforste sämtliche Seiten. Ich will unbedingt die deutsche Version aufgrund der Synchronstimme von Indy


----------



## Leob12 (6. März 2016)

BF5 
Plants vs Zombies GW2, da warte ich aber noch auf den Balance-Patch. 
NBA 2k17

Das wars mal vorläufig, zumindest was Neuerscheinungen betrifft. 
Vl gibts noch ein paar kleinere Spiele die ich mal kaufe so wie letztes Jahr Ori.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. März 2016)

Metal Gear Solid: Phantom Pain
Battlefield 5 (evtl)
Rainbow Siege (evtl)
Hitman 6 
Deus Ex 4 
Mass Effect 4 
Grey Goo 
Mirrors Edge 2 
Mafia 3
Just Cause 3
The Rise of the Tomb Raider
Xcom 2
Doom 4

Die stehen zumindest auf der Liste. Ob ich die alle schaff


----------



## Gamer090 (7. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Metal Gear Solid: Phantom Pain
> Battlefield 5 (evtl)
> Rainbow Siege (evtl)
> Hitman 6
> ...



Diese Liste ist wirklich lang und könnte dieses Jahr etwas eng werden ausser du nimmst mal 1 Frei und zockst den ganzen Tag


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. März 2016)

Deus Ex 4 und Xcom 2 werde ich auf jeden Fall spielen. Das Übrige ist mir nicht so wichtig. The Rise of the Tomb Raider hab ich zudem schon gespielt. Ich finde es aber schön, dass es so viel zu daddeln gibt. Es gibt Jahre, da gibt es nur zwei, drei vernünftige Spiele. Hab ich auch schon erlebt.


----------



## powstaniec (7. März 2016)

Ahja die guten alten zeiten, wo man sich mit einem spiel im jahr begnuegt hat ; -D


----------



## Zeus18 (20. März 2016)

GTA auf PC, Doom und Battlefield 5.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2016)

Die dir mir gefallen werden


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. März 2016)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> PC: Hearts of Iron IV, und bei einem Sale hole ich dann mal Galactic Civilzations III, Undertale und Papers, Please nach, eventuell auch the Escapists
> Wii U: Pokkén Tournament (bzw. Pokemon Tournament, wie es ja in D heißen wird weil Pokkén nach Pocken klingt), Shantae: Half-Genie Hero; Fast Racing Zero sowie Pier Solar and the Great Architects werden nachgeholt.
> 
> Kerbal Space Program wird wohl auch noch gekauft, nur bin ich hier bisher unentschieden zwischen der PC und der Wii U Version, welche über das Gamepad zusätzliche Funktionen gegenüber allen anderen Versionen bekommen soll (z.b. Cockpit Ansicht während die Rakete selbst über den Fernsehbildschirm zu sehen ist).



Kleines Update: Tokio Mirage Sessions #FE für die Wii U hatte ich vergessen


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. März 2016)

Just Cause 3
Far Cry Primal
Hitman
Mafia 3
& vlt. BF5


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2016)

Ich würde am liebsten nur noch etwas kaufen was die Gegenwart von Personen voraussetzt oder was mich nicht zu always on zwingt


----------



## Kinguin (2. April 2016)

Also an kommenden Titeln für 2016 neben dem neuen Deus Ex habe ich auch Recore und Hellblade auf der Liste,beide sehen schon ganz cool aus auch wenn man nicht viel weiß,grade über Recore. ^^ Aber da muss ich mal abwarten,wie sich die beiden schlagen werden.


----------



## FetterKasten (2. April 2016)

Habe mir schon lange kein neues "Blockbuster Spiel" gekauft, da ich eher mal ne Runde "L4D2" oder "The Forest" Multiplayer spiele.

Diesmal aber bei "Rise of the Tombraider" zugeschlagen, da es ziemlich gut bewertet wurde und ich mal wieder Lust auf ein 3rd Person hatte, wo eher Abenteuer ne Rolle spielt und die Grafikkarte mal voll zu tun hat^^

Von der Grafik bin ich echt angetan, vor allem da sogar mit meiner R9 380 (985Mhz) alles bei DirectX11 auf allerhöchsten Einstellungen läuft. Also Preset "Sehr hoch" und dann noch den Rest ganz nach rechts bei allen Punkten. Hat mich überrascht, da ich vorher Benchmarks angeschaut hab und es da eher unmöglich schien. Läuft aber die meiste Zeit mit um die 35 FPS, also passt.

Vom Spiel her macht es auch Spaß, man merkt deutlich Einflüsse aus allen möglichen Spielen. Vom klassichen Tombraider, bis Splinter Cell, Last of Us etc., was man je nachdem gut oder schlecht finden kann.
Finde es aber für ein Abenteuer Single Player Spiel wirklich spaßig, nur manchmal ist es mir etwas zu viel des guten, wegen Sammeln, Artefakte suchen etc. Hätte es eigtl. besser gefunden, wär es nicht ganz so offen.

Alles in allem ein sehr guter Kauf, überdurchschnittlicher Spielspaß und atemberaubende Grafik.


----------



## Schallrich (6. April 2016)

Bei mir steht auf jeden fall DOOM auf der Liste.
Ansonsten müll ich meine Steambibliothek mit Indiekram voll.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (6. April 2016)

Im Moment wird wohl nur mein Season Pass bei Fallout 4 zum Einsatz kommen 

Edit: Master of Orion wäre vielleicht noch einen Blick wert.


----------



## WindowsXP (6. April 2016)

-Die Zwerge
-Mount and Blade 2 Bannerlord!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (sorry, aber das musste sein)


----------



## time-machine (17. Oktober 2016)

Fallout 4
Doom
GTA5
ROTTR Season pass


----------



## Gisela93 (21. Oktober 2016)

Dishonoured 2
Mafia III (vielleicht)
Fallout 4


----------



## Pisaopfer (21. Oktober 2016)

Civ 6


----------



## Haligia (21. Oktober 2016)

Warscheinlich BF1, obwohl mir die Beta nicht so gefallen hat. Aber die Trailer der Finalen Version konnten mich schon überzeugen...


----------



## OField (24. Oktober 2016)

Gekauft XCOM2 (und Witcher 1 & 2 im Sale).
Ich schiele dieses Jahr noch auf Dishonored 2. Vielleicht aber auch erst nächstes Jahr, wenn's im Angebot ist.


----------



## shelly1337 (25. Oktober 2016)

Battlefield 1 - War noch nie ein Fan der Spiele Serie, allerdings hat mich die Beta sehr überzeugt!
Call of Duty IW - Hauptsächlich um die Remastered Version von MW1 zu spielen. Aber man kan dem neuen Teil auch ein paar Stunden Aufmerksamkeit schenken.


----------

